# Does this sound like ibs ?



## Babyrose0120 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi guys sorry this is going to be quite a long post as I just need to get everything off my chest as its really getting me down . Back in June we went to a theme park and I went down one of the slides and really felt something pull in my back but didnt feel any pain anyway when I got home I had a shower and after a shower I started to get pain in in my higher right back and I immediately freaked out thinking it was my appendix ! Thinking about it now it was silly to think that as not really in the right place ! Anyway since then I have been getting sharp pains in my stomach all over the tummy never in the same place so times on the left sometimes on the right , near belly button and sometimes above belly button the pain lasts for a couple of seconds to a couple of minutes and the more I worry the worst it is ! Everytime I get the pain in my belly I go into complete panic mode thinking its appendicitis so will push and poke my belly which I think is probably making the pain worse as I must do it about 10 times if not more a day ! But I just can't help it and as I suffer from OCD it just makes it worse ! I was just wondering if anyone else has had this kind of pain what did it turn out to be ? Could it be IBS ? I do also suffer from constipation and sometimes diarrhoea and my sister has IBS so not sure if it can run in the family or not I'm hoping someone might be able to help ! I just wish I could stop worrying as I'm sure it's making the pain worse and it's getting me really down


----------



## georgiad (Sep 16, 2013)

I had the same sort if symptoms right before I was diagnosed, however my pain was on my left side so I was petrified by the chance of an appendicitis.

After going to my local GP and getting everything checked out, it turned out with was a problem with my colon so she sent me to the gastroenterologists. After a long consultation where she found out pretty much every bit of detail of my day to day life and a series of blood and allergy tests, she diagnosed me with IBS-D.

Even though it was an expensive ordeal and time consuming, I would highly recommend getting yourself checked out by professionals. Though the people on this site can give you some advice based on experience, everyone's cases are different and a doctor knows best!

Hope you start feeling better soon!!!


----------

